
WebScaleSQL: A collaboration to build upon the MySQL upstream - mikeevans
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1474977139392436/webscalesql-a-collaboration-to-build-upon-the-mysql-upstream/
======
caniszczyk
From Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/TwitterOSS/status/449202984786739200](https://twitter.com/TwitterOSS/status/449202984786739200)
[https://github.com/twitter/mysql/wiki/WebScaleSQL-and-
Twitte...](https://github.com/twitter/mysql/wiki/WebScaleSQL-and-Twitter-
MySQL)

------
cwyers
Doesn't Percona's MySQL "fork" already include most of the Twitter, Google and
Facebook patches?

~~~
spudlyo
They've included only one of the Twitter patches that I know of -- Jeremy
Cole's NUMA pre-allocation and interleaving work. Percona contributes a lot of
great stuff to the MySQL community, but their focus has always been supporting
their paying customers.

------
josh-wrale
I wonder how Google's broad adoption of MariaDB figures into this news.

------
ddorian43
Isn't the mysql test suite no longer open source/available ?I thought oracle
decided to hide them ?

~~~
mdcallag
The test suite is still there. I have had questions about the number of new
tests that are not getting published --
[http://mysqlha.blogspot.com/2013/11/where-are-
tests.html](http://mysqlha.blogspot.com/2013/11/where-are-tests.html)

------
mmsimanga
I wonder if it is because of the new pending comments system that 15 comments
in, no one has said, "why don't they just use PostgreSQL?" :-). Not that I am
MySQL fanatic but I think it gets more hate on HN than it deserves. It has its
quirks but is a good lightweight DB.

Funny enough I think all the hate for MySQL provides good documentation of
what to watch out for.

------
Thaxll
MariaDB, webscale, Percona... it's really annoying all those forks, why can't
they choose one solution to work on together.

~~~
opendais
WebScale is supposed to be a branch, not a fork but since you asked:

Percona built a business on 'their' version and operate on the RedHat business
model. As such they need a blessed copy for their business model to function.

MariaDB is basically a bid to take control of MySQL back by one of the
original MySQL developers.

Etc.

Tbh, the main problem is Oracle has been a terrible steward of MySQL which has
led to this mess.

~~~
cwyers
Percona is no more a fork than Webscale is, it's supposed to be a drop-in
replacement for Oracle MySQL and it tracks releases pretty closely.

MariaDB was supposed to be a drop-in replacement, but they always had much
grander designs than Percona or Webscale do, so they found it was no longer in
their interests to track upstream so closely. So after 5.5, MariaDB was going
to jump straight to version 10.0. 5.5 is still the last stable release of
MariaDB, though, even though Oracle MySQL hit 5.6 over a year ago.

I think "terrible steward" is way off base. 5.5 and 5.6 have both been good
releases with some pretty significant improvements for real users, and there's
even more stuff coming in 5.7. My general impression is that MariaDB doesn't
have the resources to keep up with what Oracle is doing technically, and I'm
betting that technical merits will win out.

~~~
isomorphic
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/12/google_mariadb_mysql...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/12/google_mariadb_mysql_migration/)

Also, I read somewhere that Google is contributing engineers to work on Maria.
Although how many and for how long (compared to the GOOG's internal databases)
remains to be seen.

~~~
cwyers
Google is contributing code to WebscaleDB too, I don't know that their support
of MariaDB means anything in this context. If you want MySQL+Google
enhancements, WebscaleDB seems to give you that, plus the efforts of Facebook,
Twitter, LinkedIn and (since Webscale is not a fork) Oracle.

------
NDizzle
But is it web scale?!

~~~
camus2
it's only web scale if you join tables directly in the PHP code!

~~~
meritt
You must be talking about RethinkDB then, that's their selling point!

------
jeffdavis
It's interesting that the development is not really designed for public
contributions; only contributions originating in the "webscale" companies.

~~~
HarrisonFisk
There is nothing that precludes public contributions to the project. The
important part is that the change be useful to 'webscale' type applications.

Prior to this announcement, the only people involved have been these companies
to get it bootstrapped, so the work so far looks a bit slanted to these
companies.

Taken from the FAQ:

[http://webscalesql.org/faq.html](http://webscalesql.org/faq.html)

"We’ll be doing everything in the open, so everyone in the MySQL community
will be able to take what they want from what we do and contribute however
they like."

------
jeffdavis
Is the project committed to being 100% compatible with oracle mysql?

------
ericcholis
/dev/null

